# Butt straps



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

this might help
Vinyl Covered Stall Chain - Horse.com


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Yea that stall chain looks good for that, I also saw a guy yesterday using trailer ties for the butt strapes in his old two horse, also seem to work good.


----------



## pinkyshot (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you..I am thinking that should work just fine and they aren't to expensive either


----------

